# Growth spurts - American Bulldog



## slu2383 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Moses is now a 5 1/2 month old male American bulldog. He is about average I would say at 52 lbs but I have a feeling he is getting ready for a growth spurt. Lately, all his baby teeth have been falling out and his adult teeth have been moving in quickly. He eats all the time or atleast he would like to and he sleeps all day well primarily cause I am at work but even when I get home. 

My questions is to any owners or previous owners of AB's who have gone through this before. Is there anything I should expect growth wise between 5 and 6 months or any other time frame? I was also hoping to see if anyone has an idea of how big he will become. His mom was roughly 95lbs and about 26-27" at the shoulder who I saw on site. His father was not on site but I did see pictures. The owner told me that the sire was 130lbs and closer to 30" at the shoulder. If anyone has an idea of how big "Mo" might be or a guess even it would be interesting as I have never had this breed before. 

Thanks


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

A vet once told me that you can always tell a growth spurt is coming when you can see the hind quarters are higher than the front end. He said the front end always grows to catch up with the hind end. Don't know how scientific this is but I've always noticed when my pups were 'a** high' as he so eloquently put it.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

LeRoy is an AB and will be 8 months old on June 1. I didn't notice much of a growth spurt at that time, but then I'm with him about 23 hours a day. LeRoy did start to get calmer and not as "psycho" then. He lost all his teeth at about 4 months. I'm sure about what size he will be, as there are 3 different types of ab. 

I know I didn't help much, sorry....


----------

